# Best Friend With IBS - How to Help?



## haileehenson (Jul 12, 2009)

My best friend has IBS, and I was wondering if anyone has any suggestions of how I can help? I have done a lot of research on it and I know that supposedly changing your diet, and reducing stress will help, but what about in the moment? She will get extreme stomach cramps (and other things) and when that happens I don't know what I can do to help reduce that in the moment. I really worry about her, and joined this forum in hopes that I would be able to get some ideas of how I can help. Thank you all for your time and suggestions!


----------



## daedsiluap (Sep 7, 2009)

Well. I don't really know. I have IBS-D. My best friend, who knows about it, is great with that stuff. Honestly, I wish she was there all the time. I really love that we'll be hanging out with a bunch of people and I'll start getting the pre-D cramps. Then I'll throw out the lamest excuse in the whole world like, "I think I'm going to throw up." and she'll be like "Yea, I thought that Chinese food tasted funny. You want to go home?" I know that it doesn't sound like much, but it definitely makes me feel less stupid about getting sick. Seriously, stuff like that makes a world of difference.


----------



## faithxlove (Feb 2, 2011)

I know this is probably a really late reply.. but I hope you get it







"In the moment" there isn't usually much you can do besides waiting your symptoms out. But the BEST thing you can do for her is simply be understanding and open-minded. IBS is just as much of an emotional struggle as it is a bodily struggle, and usually we (i mean as IBS sufferers) have a hard time simply feeling "normal" Since, as you know, stress worsens IBS symptoms, supporting her and making her feel "normal" and cared about will make her feel calm... thus, helping the process along. That probably sounds like a lame excuse for an answer







but it's true.. IBS sufferers need support, hands down.


----------



## Miss_sarah89 (Nov 22, 2010)

For me the best thing my friends can do is understand that I might have to cancel on them at late notice or have to leave early if were out somewhere.


----------



## faithxlove (Feb 2, 2011)

very true Miss_sarah89


----------



## PeterMartin (Mar 4, 2011)

avoid food take the coffee tea and colas avoid large mealtake more amount of fibrous food as fruits avoid grain barely etc are some preventive measures to lower the pain.


----------

